# mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I couldn’t wait any longer so I went ahead and installed my mkIV intake manifold. I think I spent a total of around $120. I smoothed the manifold and cut off the unwanted parts and mounting points. I then made sure all attachments were covered for the swap such as the vacuum points and the sensor points. I didn’t have the mkIV valve cover so I had to modify my mkIII cover to accommodate the breather. This is where welding comes in handy. For the most part the swap is pretty straight forward but there are a few things you have to modify. 
You will need to make a bracket to hold the back of the manifold, or modify the current one. You will have to modify the vacuum line going to the brake booster. You will have to buy some new 3mm vacuum line for the FPR, and be sure to buy some new O-Rings for the injectors. AutoZone carries these and they are like $4 for a set of 8. You will also need to space the fuel rail with some washers as it doesnt mount like the mkIII manifold. Make sure to get a head to manifold gasket the manifold to manifold gasket and a TB gasket. I would recommend getting a longer throttle cable as the stock one has to be bent at an extreme angle and causes some sticking. I have not done the cable yet but I will order one Monday. You will also have to figure out a way to set up the intake. I happened to have a bunch of extra parts and this with the existing CAI, I (ok ABFJeff) was able to fab up a CAI for the other side. You will have to completely undo the injector harness so you can change the orientation of the TB harness. You will also have to extend the manifold sensor wire about 6 inches in order for it to reach the new mounting point. The MAF wires will need extending as well due to the relocation of it (the other side of the bay) I added about 4ft to the wires and went from there. The install is a PITA without a doubt but was well worth the effort. I noticed a nice gain in TQ and HP mid to high. No loss on the bottom end. The car pulls hard all the way up to red line and I have a stock cam and head (for now). This is a great mod for the budget minded, and has nice gains to boot. This is by no means a replacement for the USRT SRI, but if you are on a budget this is a nice mod to increase power.
If you have questions please feel free to ask. Jeff was there as well so he is aware of the things needed for this too. Now for the pics…
overall view...








manifols FPR mount and sensor mount(i had to weld a washer to the knock out and drill/tap a hole for the sensor...








The top and bottom breathers..
















The coolant hose bracket mount had to have a piece added to get it to mount (a bent piece of aluminum)...








throttle body and the harness plug... and the beginning of the CAI...








Now the CAI...
















Now for the view of the extremly bent Throttle cable...








Now ask away............










_Modified by vwnut18t at 9:21 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*

That CAI is badass.


----------



## GoWhiteBoy (May 18, 2006)

i was thinking about doing this but im still a little ehh..where did you get your manifold? and what kind of wire did you use to extend? how long was the install? im not really diggin the yellow but i love the manifold!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (GoWhiteBoy)*

The car is a Harlequin golf







Anything goes







I bought the manifold here on the vortex. I used factory wire to extend both the sensor and the MAF harness. Soldered of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Because of the unforseen issues that came up it took alot longer than it would have had I known a few things about it. I had modified a valve cover but the mod interfered with the manifold and the TB so I had to do a second mod mid install







(this was for the breather) I also didnt think to grab the vacume line so I called my buddy(ABFJeff) and he and mike brought over some line for me. Because my garage is a fab shop too I had most of what I needed to fab a few things. If I had seen something like this thread (there were a few but I couldnt find anything that would have halped). The totall process took about a good 6hrs but again I ran into a few issues that I wasnt expecting or didnt think about. If I were to do this again I could prep everything in about 2hrs and the job itself would take maybe another hr or two.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (GoWhiteBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoWhiteBoy* »_im not really diggin the yellow but i love the manifold!

This is the car it went into... anything goes


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (ABF Jeff)*

Aaaaah,
The MK4 2.0 is fashionable again I see! Good, good!
That will stop some of the MK4 2.0 bashing here..
So, how is it with the new intake? Any difference?


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Aaaaah,
The MK4 2.0 is fashionable again I see! Good, good!
That will stop some of the MK4 2.0 bashing here..
So, how is it with the new intake? Any difference?

yup...it is a noticable difference







it was worth the effort. I cant wait to get my head on with the cam to really see the potential.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

looks good!
i almost went this route, but instead, i picked up a HKK mani last summer.
still best mod ever.
gotta love the clown tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_looks good!
i almost went this route, but instead, i picked up a HKK mani last summer.
still best mod ever.
gotta love the clown tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the HKK. Still the best manifold. This will allow me to bolt on a BBM supercharger a bit easier. I have a VR6 throttle boddy that will get installed as well


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_I like the HKK. Still the best manifold. This will allow me to bolt on a BBM supercharger a bit easier. I have a VR6 throttle boddy that will get installed as well









true statement.
i've been thinking forcefed since day 1, but hell, might as well rock what i got and just keep driven it n/a..
besides, plenty of other toys to go fast in.
vr6 tb, eh? obd-I? i don't care to go back a page and look cause it's lazy sunday, wake up in the late afternoon, call up parns just to see how he's doin.. wait, i'm getting sidetracked..
just take your stock tb and dremel the bastid. 
it's fun and you get that warm happy feeling of accomplishment. 
**correction: after much thought, aren't harlequins all OBD-II? and morse, i thought you couldn't put a VR tb on an OBD-II? i'm a little mashed, so shht, i dunno.



_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 10:24 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_

**correction: after much thought, aren't harlequins all OBD-II? and morse, i thought you couldn't put a VR tb on an OBD-II? i'm a little mashed, so shht, i dunno.
_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 10:24 PM 7-9-2006_

yes they are OBD2, and from what I understand they will plug and play but I think you have to run water through it like you would if it were on the vr motor. I dont know for sure, but I will find out







I like the eperimentation. If not than me and my die grinder will have some fun







I have a few more go a bit faster goodies fo rthe ol 8v still. I will put those on B-for I do boost.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

install a VR throttle cable...
trust me, it sucks to have it heat up and get stuck inside the plastic housing at WOT, and the only way to close it is to shut the car off, or get out and physically close the TB.
And
relocate yor IAT sensor, where it currently is, if anything taps it, it risks knocking out that bung - that thing is barely held in there.
Drill/tap from the flat-spot on the back of the manifold - I think this is all explained in my faq on this like 2 years ago


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yah I saw what you are talking about on the bung. I ensured that it would take more than a tap to get the thing to move








I am going in the morning to get the throttle cable. Its a special order part so I have to wait a few days.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

As soon as I get my SRI in, we'll have to line them up and see if that 4K tranny is enough of an advantage.








I am absolutely LOVING that short shift kit! I need to post some pictures and a short vid for comparison... hey, I'll do that now.









Edit... A pic and short vid of VWnut1.8T's (Adam) 020 short shift kit. definitely worth the money (even though I got mine for free)

















Note the very tight and positive click into gear... it's real easy to shift, I was trying to go slow, it doesn't like to shift slow.










_Modified by ABF Jeff at 10:07 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Ahh thanks for the praise jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_Ahh thanks for the praise jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thought you might like this...


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_As soon as I get my SRI in, we'll have to line them up and see if that 4K tranny is enough of an advantage.








I am absolutely LOVING that short shift kit! I need to post some pictures and a short vid for comparison... hey, I'll do that now.









Edit... A pic and short vid of VWnut1.8T's (Adam) 020 short shift kit. definitely worth the money (even though I got mine for free)

















Note the very tight and positive click into gear... it's real easy to shift, I was trying to go slow, it doesn't like to shift slow.









_Modified by ABF Jeff at 10:07 PM 7-9-2006_

I am pretty sure that car belongs to vrclowncar here on the tex. Noice!


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_Yah I saw what you are talking about on the bung. I ensured that it would take more than a tap to get the thing to move








I am going in the morning to get the throttle cable. Its a special order part so I have to wait a few days.

I.m.o., your welded bung is more than suitable! What did you weld it up with (that casting is aluminum right?)?


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (vwman099)*








..... The original bung got a nice thick washer welded to it but the current was too high for the steel and it sorta disintegrated







. So I went to AutoZone and bought a freez plug the same size... trimmed it down... and tried again. It welded nicely the second time around. I then tapped the hole to the propper size and smacked it back in the hole. Once it was In then I took my punch and went around the hole and made sure it wouldnt come out








Had I been in Cali where my buddies machine shop was It would have been a whole different story. I would have made an aluminim plug for it and I would have had my buddy weld it together.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*

good help!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_good help!

If you have any questions just ask... I am more than willing to help a dubber out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubwalter (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*

My wife got me started on this swap and I am not sure what else I need to pull it off. I have the upper manifold, and I assume I should get my hands on a lower manifold too. I have been following Pagano's work he did in 2003. I might be IMing you some questions when I get some time to look at it.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (VeeDubwalter)*

I will be here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ask away.


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Thought you might like this...









lol i made that one that thread just resurfaced again actually. but on a serious note, the mani looks good, i preffer the mk3 mani but good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (chrissor)*

could you explain the modification you had to make to the fuel rail?
i have a whole mk4 head, so i have the valve cover and tons of other stuff, do you think i could just use the mk4 fuel rail?


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

I dont think its the fuel rail that is different in this case I believe its the injectors. I had to run spacers under the mounting points on the mkIII fuel rail. The injectors I believe are taller than the mkIV ones so that would be the cause. If you have the whole head then you can use the mkIV valve cover providing it has a spot for the pcv/breather.
If you can get pics of everything I can look at the stuff and see.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

Yup the mk4 injectors are air shrouded if i recall correctly, but you can just use two o-rings on the mk3 injectors and it will fit in there. But if you have the whole mk4 fuel rail and injectors then you could probably just use that. The guy to ask about the injectors would be [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did this swap a long time ago, not bad but its a pain in the ass.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jetta~~* »_The guy to ask about the injectors would be [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did this swap a long time ago, not bad but its a pain in the ass.









Pretty sure is was "Pagano" AKA [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

i am running mk4 injectors with the air shroud intact with my swap. my intake is aeg.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

whats an air shroud?


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*

there is an air passage from the intake tube to the injectors.air is then directed around the injectors. my understanding is that it cools the injectors and helps with fuel atomization.


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (djpj06)*

huh
so what all do you have to extend hose and electrical wise?
and if you dont fabricate a bracket for the back of the manifold, does it just sag?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_huh
so what all do you have to extend hose and electrical wise?
and if you dont fabricate a bracket for the back of the manifold, does it just sag?

I've run without them on the MKIII manifold, and the MKIV manifold is unbelievably lighter.


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Pretty sure is was "Pagano" AKA [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea it was Pagano...oooopps [email protected] who did the original swap, I was saying that scott is the man to go to with injector questions though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_










So is that a lightened wieght for the shifter? I have been wanting one of those since I bought the car.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

It's actually a standard MKIII shift weight... the MKII and MKI kits come with the MKIII shift weight... because my shifter is sawed off, I'm having Adam make me a lighter shift weight... so, I'm sure he can fab something up for you. VWNUT18T, shoot him an IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_
So is that a lightened wieght for the shifter? I have been wanting one of those since I bought the car.


So do you want a lighter weight or a weighted rod? I can hook you up with either. I sell whole kits for $38 plus a $12 core charge and $5 shipping. Let me know what you are interested in and I will see what I can do.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_

So do you want a lighter weight or a weighted rod? I can hook you up with either. I sell whole kits for $38 plus a $12 core charge and $5 shipping. Let me know what you are interested in and I will see what I can do.

Trust me on this, worth every penny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My car was like shifting a old toyota truck, with Adams kit, It feels like a porsche.


----------



## 97glx (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

So can this mod be done on a OBD1 ABA? Searching doesnt bring up anything.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (97glx)*

Yes it can, I am just not sure what else has to be done to get it to work.
Here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=998018


----------



## 97glx (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_Yes it can, I am just not sure what else has to be done to get it to work.
Here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=998018


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (97glx)*

do you know if the obd1 TB will fit the MK4 manifold?
i would like to do the swap with the lower manifold and a 1.8t exhaust manifold and turbo............
good or bad idea?
does any one know of a thread that this has been done on?
WoOt good thread!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (shwagondawheels)*

Well, the 1.8T manifolds are different, not going to bolt on at all...
The TB is a little bit different for the MKIV 2.0L, but the holes are close enough to be drilled and tapped like adam did. I believe if you get an early AEG Intake and TB, it will work with the ABA stuff because it's drive by cable, although the connector on the TB may be different. You can use the OEM MKIV exhaust manifold with your Downpipe. It will flow something like 12% more than Stock, which is basically equivilent to an aftermarket header.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

flip the TB upside down, and any MK3 TB will bolt to the MK4 manifold that way.


----------



## cxjon (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_ Well I couldn’t wait any longer so I went ahead and installed my mkIV intake manifold. I think I spent a total of around $120. I smoothed the manifold and cut off the unwanted parts and mounting points. I then made sure all attachments were covered for the swap such as the vacuum points and the sensor points. I didn’t have the mkIV valve cover so I had to modify my mkIII cover to accommodate the breather. This is where welding comes in handy. For the most part the swap is pretty straight forward but there are a few things you have to modify. 
You will need to make a bracket to hold the back of the manifold, or modify the current one. You will have to modify the vacuum line going to the brake booster. You will have to buy some new 3mm vacuum line for the FPR, and be sure to buy some new O-Rings for the injectors. AutoZone carries these and they are like $4 for a set of 8. You will also need to space the fuel rail with some washers as it doesnt mount like the mkIII manifold. Make sure to get a head to manifold gasket the manifold to manifold gasket and a TB gasket. I would recommend getting a longer throttle cable as the stock one has to be bent at an extreme angle and causes some sticking. I have not done the cable yet but I will order one Monday. You will also have to figure out a way to set up the intake. I happened to have a bunch of extra parts and this with the existing CAI, I (ok ABFJeff) was able to fab up a CAI for the other side. You will have to completely undo the injector harness so you can change the orientation of the TB harness. You will also have to extend the manifold sensor wire about 6 inches in order for it to reach the new mounting point. The MAF wires will need extending as well due to the relocation of it (the other side of the bay) I added about 4ft to the wires and went from there. The install is a PITA without a doubt but was well worth the effort. I noticed a nice gain in TQ and HP mid to high. No loss on the bottom end. The car pulls hard all the way up to red line and I have a stock cam and head (for now). This is a great mod for the budget minded, and has nice gains to boot. This is by no means a replacement for the USRT SRI, but if you are on a budget this is a nice mod to increase power.
If you have questions please feel free to ask. Jeff was there as well so he is aware of the things needed for this too. Now for the pics…
overall view...








manifols FPR mount and sensor mount(i had to weld a washer to the knock out and drill/tap a hole for the sensor...








The top and bottom breathers..
















The coolant hose bracket mount had to have a piece added to get it to mount (a bent piece of aluminum)...








throttle body and the harness plug... and the beginning of the CAI...








Now the CAI...
















Now for the view of the extremly bent Throttle cable...








Now ask away............









_Modified by vwnut18t at 9:21 PM 7-9-2006_


pics no workie


----------



## VeeDubwalter (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (cxjon)*








the pics were working when I ordered my manifold...now it is here and they are gone.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (VeeDubwalter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubwalter* »_







the pics were working when I ordered my manifold...now it is here and they are gone.

Just ask away, I'm sure that adam just needs a new host or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (ABF Jeff)*

Yeah.. can you re-post the pics please


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_That CAI is badass.









Actualy mine is the ish...
Pics later


----------



## corrado123 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (Salsa GTI)*

kinda back from the dead, but could someone post pics from the original post going though the swap process and all


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (corrado123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado123* »_kinda back from the dead, but could someone post pics from the original post going though the swap process and all

I'll let him know there's interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado123 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (ABF Jeff)*

thanks man


----------



## ElBartoJetta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (corrado123)*

please repost working pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (applecore)*

all the pics in the diy of my thread in my sig still work as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

carlton!! GTF0!! and go put the darn s/c back on! ....that is all


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

OK here is a pic of mine..I'll take better pics later today...wit my shiny valve cover


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (applecore)*










Nice install... you the first person that I have seen paint the coolant tank though...








Get that filter away from the hot engine, even better out of the engine bay entirely.










_Modified by billyVR6 at 11:23 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*

i cant view any of these pictures here @ work?? wonder why?? 
can you emial me this???? looking to set this up but want to make sure i get all the right stuff??


----------



## midwestjetta (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_OK here is a pic of mine..I'll take better pics later today...wit my shiny valve cover

















showoff


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

filter is moved its turboed now


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (midwestjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestjetta* »_
showoff









LOL
I'm taking a new pic with the strut bar and Valve cover


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
LOL
I'm taking a new pic with the strut bar and Valve cover









too bad it still can't beat a rabbit.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I know 
My ish is slow








Still making my coil bracket...
It's cold out there...
And i Just got back from Florida


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
too bad it still can't beat a rabbit.
















Beating Rabbit's..
I'm contacting P.E.T.A. 
You sir are in trouble


----------



## Suter (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

bringing this back again. Any chance thse pics can get rehosted?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Suter)*

need pics


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_need pics

x2


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what i wanna know is, if the mk4 intake manifold is better than the mk3 manifold, and the mk4 exhaust manifold is better than the mk3 manifold, then why do they make the same horsepower and torque?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I know 
My ish is slow








Still making my coil bracket...
It's cold out there...
And i Just got back from Florida










Back from the dead...........


----------



## always_brakin_sumthin (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

someone needs to update the mk4 intake on an mk3....i was thinking about doing this swap, but i want to see more details and pics since the old pics are dead now.....

UPDATE plz....


----------



## pineapplerobot (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (always_brakin_sumthin)*

yes i agree, lets see this mk4 manifold on the mk3. i'm insterested in doing this.


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

aba is a long stroke motor
mk4 is not
look at the dyno thread to see proof of mk4 8v weakness
aba is much better imo
need pics too,as I would like to do this swap too
also mk4 exhaust mani wont fit with old motor mounts,new mounts it fits just fine with mk3 dp


----------



## if its rubbin its dubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (vwnut18t)*

dude please fix the pics..im probly doin this within the month


----------



## mk3miked (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: mkIV manifold on mkIII mod, some how too's (if its rubbin its dubbin)*

mk4 intake manifold with catchcan









mk4 intake manifold no catchcan didnt run the pcv right the first time luckily i noticed it quick








mk3 intake manifold


----------



## AlexTFoley93 (Jun 14, 2010)

looks like alot of help except one problem is none of the pictures are coming up.


----------



## AlexTFoley93 (Jun 14, 2010)

this is a great build thread but the only problem is that the pics are not there or are not posting up, and ireally need pics anyway you can help me out?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

It's fairly easy to install the mk4 intake manifolds on an mk3 ABA X-flow I used 4 shims under each side of the fuel rail used mk3 injectors then make your intake. This is a ABA obd1 head with a mk4 manifold #42 injectors, if you do not run the factory mk4 heat shield for the exhaust you should think about bracing the manifold to the valve cover


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

anybody wanna give me more info on where they put the ABA IAT Sensor on the AEG Intake?


----------



## jsneed (Jan 26, 2011)

unknowable said:


> anybody wanna give me more info on where they put the ABA IAT Sensor on the AEG Intake?


I've seen people drill and tap it into the back corner of the upper intake manifold where there's a flat spot. That's the way this guy did it. I've heard of people adding a bung for it too. Either way, it doesn't screw right in like on the ABA.


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I drilled in the back corner and tapped it, but since the manifold is pretty thin I had to put some rubber washers on the sensor so that it wouldnt pull in too far and pass the threads.

Im getting mine set up.. 










TT276 Cam
Lightweight Lifters
HD Valve Springs
Adjustable Cam Sprocket
TT Cam Tuned EPROM

MK4 Exhaust Manifold and Intake Manifold Swaps.

Hoping this will wake my baby up  I just have to extend my IAT wires, and the wires that go to that silver cylinder that was attached to the ABA manifold.. 

Put a T in my breather hoses and route a hose to the throttle-body and intake tubing and then I should be all set (short of a throttle cable) 

I have my throttle cable tied up in a curve to fit this right now. We'll see how she does this afternoon 

Sorry for the Camera Phone Pic.


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

*Done!*

And Success!!

Whew* At first I had a CEL throwing codes for RPM Sensor and EGR Valve and I was like WTF??? :what:

But then I checked everything and my sorry ass forgot to torque the nuts on my cam sprocket.... :facepalm:

So, after setting it to 0* to check everything, she runs great. I can notice a great increase in throttle response and Im excited to take her for a spin. Now, just gotta take a shower to get 3 days of grease off of me.

I love the tex.


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

has anyone used the mk4 intake sensor on their aba? and just spliced the wires? then you can just use the breather hose. I'm in the process of accumulating parts. also what about the brake booster vacuum line, does the mk4 one work plug and play?


----------



## og triple og (May 25, 2011)

these pics dont work at all.. wtf i wanna se some pics please


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Im running the swap on my 97' with obd1 head swap ( see sig ) Im also running a MKIV 1.8T IAT sensor.


----------



## klesel (May 4, 2011)

*freaking gorgeous*



2.Quick said:


> Im running the swap on my 97' with obd1 head swap ( see sig ) Im also running a MKIV 1.8T IAT sensor.




This is awesome. The pictures work, and it's a clean car, love it.

Like so many others, I'm attempting the swap soon (already started getting parts) but NONE of the pictures work. I'm completely happy to host all of them if someone wants to send them to me, but in the mean time, I'm just clarifying that I've got the right parts/plan:

Mk4 intake manifolds, valve cover, exhaust manifold (with the oil cap and new gaskets obv)

Start by yanking everything apart, then flip the (ported) mk3 throttle body, and extend all the sensors, double up the mk3 injector O rings, and run the intake off behind the driver's headlight (really the only place with room at this point)

Am I missing anything? also, does the battery have to be relocated? or is that a matter of preference?

Thanks guys (and girls if applicable)


----------



## klstand22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can we get a full update on this thread? id like to do the diy but im not so comfortable doing it blind so to speak. Anyone else done it recently


----------



## Jon_2.0slow (Oct 4, 2011)

*Currently attempting this*

So right now i have a 94 jetta 2.0 and i noticed everyone in this thread or atleast the ones who posted photo's all have obdII throttle body if im not mistaken. Curious if anyone else has done this with the obdI TB, and IAC. Having some issues with mine it idles fine but just stalls out once you hit the gas thinking air leak but curious if anyone else has done this on an older 2.0. I can post some photos tomorrow to give you an idea of how i have mine set up. Any advice would be awesome thanks guys

*unplugged the MAF and it runs "fine", or as fine as it can without a MAF. But plug it back in and it cuts out. Bought a new MAF just to try it and rechecked my wiring when i extended still have the same issue anyone have this issue before?


----------



## joseph.singleterry (Oct 7, 2019)

*recently*

I have just recently done this with no experience what so ever, it was difficult when I didn't know what was going on, like when the injectors would,t fit so I doubled the o-rings and it fit nicely. I didn't have all the right piping for the air filter so I ran a piece of 3in pipe right out of the boot into the filter, and the filter is sitting on one of the radiator fan braces, with this cause any problems by getting hot air in it or anything else? its not touching the fan.


----------

